
“Side Hustle” as a Sign of the Apocalypse - imartin2k
https://medium.com/sandpapersuit/side-hustle-as-a-sign-of-the-apocalypse-e7027a889fc2#.585tus3xm
======
jmnicolas
> "These tech companies position themselves as heroes. They talk about
> “changing the world” constantly. Yet all they do is churn out technology for
> rich, white dudes in their 20s/30s who live in big cities and want apps to
> fill in the blanks for what mommy used to do. [...] And they even call it
> “mom-tech.” We’re letting our lives be dictated by brogrammers who want to
> breastfeed forever."

This goes directly in my quote trove ! :-)

